# My "Official" Trophy Photo



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

See the story under Michiganbucks.com!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nice buck, congrats! Nice pics too. <----<<<


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Nice....very nice!!

Scott


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats, did you spend the night in the barn guarding him?


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Congrats! Very, very nice....

Oh, the deer is pretty cool, too........


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nice buck, congrats on your first one. I'll always remember my first one.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

That's AWESOME Aspen!!!!! I'm still waiting for god to bless me with that!!! He might if I could ever get the time to get out How exciting for you!! Tell us how "your" first buck meal is.


QS


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Congrats on the great michigan buck aspen!  Hopefully next year, or in december, I will get any deer. Still wating on my first deer peroid. When it happens it happens! What a great buck!
April


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Thanks gals and guys! It's truly a great feeling especially when you've waited so long and watched a lot walk by. I would not have done it any other way. Keep trying and yours will come too.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Beautifull buck. Congrats.


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

I have a quick question for ya apsen. Did you scan your pics or do you have a digital camera? I have some pics from wwow that I want to put on here but I can't figure out how to do it.  I have them on a cd but I don't know where to go from there. If anyone can help me I would appreciate it!  
April
congrats again on the great buck!


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

April,

These all happened to be from a digital camera. But either way the photos come out well.

You have to host your photos to post them. M-S is a good place to post them. You can do it direct from your CD too. Install your CD into your computer and go to the photo upload page. It's pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## Little Bow Huntin Gal (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks aspen I forgot my cd today  but I will try to post those pics asap!  Those pics really came out good. I was thinking in investing on a good digital camera but the $ is the problem! Some of those are $400 or $500  ! I might just have to bite the bullet and get one after x-mas.
April


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Very nice! Congratulations!

Enjoyed the story and the pics!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Great pics ANN.
Thats a memory saved for sure!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Nice buck Ann. Way to go !!!!!


----------

